# Is River Rock still a mystery company?



## JimH (Nov 17, 2005)

I just did a Google search for "river rock" flashlight. The only hits I got were review sites, posts on CPF, and references to Target stores.

Does anyone know if these lights have surfaced anywhere other than Target or who the manufacturer is. 

I have bought several River Rock products, and they all seem to be of very decent quality. Just curious what the manufacturer's full line of products is.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 17, 2005)

Same thing here. I was trying to find a webpage or someone to email for a replacement part.


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 17, 2005)

Doesn't Target just stamp RR onto Nuwai lights which they buy in bulk? I imagine Target's warranty support means they'll take it back and give you a fresh one, not actually repair anything, so it's possible they have no "spare parts" supply source.

I think Nuwai just stamps "Nuwai" on lights distributed from Shyguang, and Shyguang probably just collects lights from various Chinese factories and oversees quality control at those factories.

Maybe Target bypassed Nuwai and buys directly from Shyguang.


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm quite sure River Rock is a brand of Target.

And I can tell you for sure Shyguang isn't the manufacturer of these lights, nor Nuwai. They are both distributors.


----------



## dfred (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.riverrockdesigns.com/ 

900 RR 620 South
Suite C101-223
Austin, TX USA 78734 (Google map)

Customer service email address is listed on their (admittedly placeholder) website.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 17, 2005)

RR is actually Maglite's new LED line.










:lolsign: never mind me


----------



## Zigzago (Nov 18, 2005)

So is Shyguang really Maglite? I'm confused... :shrug:


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 18, 2005)

Zigzago said:


> So is Shyguang really Maglite? I'm confused... :shrug:


Mind the "LOL never mind me"


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 18, 2005)

so lets see here nuwai doesnt make em river rock doesnt make em and shyguang doesnt either maybe these lights just magically appear on a ship from china hmm conspiracy?


----------



## JimH (Nov 18, 2005)

mossyoak said:


> maybe these lights just magically appear on a ship from china



BINGO


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually you are all wrong......they're made by a small group of Monks in Nepal!


----------



## metalhed (Nov 18, 2005)

Whoever makes em' does a pretty good job if the 4AA lantern is any indication.

For under twenty bucks, it seems very well made and engineered.

Except for the almost unusable blink mode, that is. :sick2:


----------



## Malpaso (Nov 18, 2005)

The only sure thing is that they are made in China, correct?

That being the case, what is an equivalent lantern (AA/LED) made in the US, price not being a concern?


----------



## C4LED (Nov 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Actually you are all wrong......they're made by a small group of Monks in Nepal!



I've heard heard a rumor that it's actually made by these people:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/10/1027_041027_homo_floresiensis.html


----------



## cognitivefun (Nov 18, 2005)

There are small boutiques that handle categories for the Big Box stores. I know of one that does the ceiling fans for Home Depot and Lowes. They source everything including design, packaging, manufacturing and fulfillment. I would suspect these lights are made by such a company.


----------



## bennyandthesets (Nov 24, 2005)

it's like kenmore was for sears, different manufacturers, all repackaged for target. at least thats what the manager I asked told me


----------



## greenLED (Nov 24, 2005)

mossyoak said:


> ...maybe these lights just magically appear on a ship from china hmm conspiracy?



I'm tellin'ya... it's MagLED!:naughty:









:huh2::laughing: actually, I'm just writing nonsense, I have no idea where these come from, who makes them, etc. Ask 4sevens, he's a major distributor.


----------



## 10mmWiseman (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know the back story on who is really making them but I really like some of their stuff! :buddies:


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2005)

Just a limited observation as I only have the River Rock 0.5w 2AAA (comparison review linked) bought from Target

On the back of the package the model # is *T-TM311X-B*

My Nuwai QIII model # *TM-303X*


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 25, 2005)

All River Rock flashlights are made in China and they are made by the same company that makes Nuwai/Shykuang/... flashlights. They're just rebranded.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2005)

Notice that the 1xAAA has no name but was packaged with a stock number of TM-310H

The 2xAAA is named Nuwai and had a stock number of TM-311H.

Do these look like the River Rock lights? Stock numbers the same?


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> Notice that the 1xAAA has no name but was packaged with a stock number of TM-310H
> 
> The 2xAAA is named Nuwai and had a stock number of TM-311H.
> 
> Do these look like the River Rock lights? Stock numbers the same?


I have never seen the packaging of the River Rock lights, but I'm sure the stock numbers are the same. Read my post above, all these flashlights are rebranded from the same factory.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2005)

*Roy* wrote: _"Notice that the 1xAAA has no name but was packaged with a stock number of TM-310H _
_The 2xAAA is named Nuwai and had a stock number of TM-311H."_

Thanks for the comparison pic Roy - 
the Nuwai TM-311H looks very much like the River Rock 0.5w 2AAA - the model # *T-TM311X-B*

Here's Shykuang's web page on the TM-311H

I really like the looks of that Shykuang 1xAAA TM-310H - where did you get it from please?

EDIT to add - 
on further searching on TM-311H I found what looks like the same light on AdvancedMart advertized as a Nuwai for $19.99 (vs. River Rock 0.5w at Target for $9.99)

Nuwai .5 Watt Pocket sized LED Flashlight W/ Clip (TM-311H) 2 x AAA

I also found the 1xAAA 0.5watt there too -

Nuwai .5 Watt Pocket sized LED Flashlight W/ Clip (TM-310H ) 1 x AAA


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2005)

Advancedmart also has the TM-317X using 1xAA

Amondotech.com also has the lights.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2005)

*Roy* wrote: _"Advancedmart also has the TM-317X using 1xAA_
_Amondotech.com also has the lights."_

Once again thank you Roy for the helpful information.

A 1xAA - I got all excited until I saw the size/form-factor. 

For now I think I'll investigate the Nuwai TM-310H 0.5watt 1x AAA - because of its handy size.

Thanks again


----------



## parnass (Nov 25, 2005)

UnknownVT said:


> Just a limited observation as I only have the River Rock 0.5w 2AAA (comparison review linked) bought from Target
> 
> On the back of the package the model # is *T-TM311X-B*
> My Nuwai QIII model # *TM-303X*



Target's River Rock 1.5 watt LED lantern package is marked *T-LT014AA* and Target's 2C 1.5 watt led flashlight is marked *T-ALJ112C*.


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 26, 2005)

parnass said:


> Target's River Rock 1.5 watt LED lantern package is marked *T-LT014AA* and Target's 2C 1.5 watt led flashlight is marked *T-ALJ112C*.


LT014AA and ALJ-112C are the part numbers from the manufacturer. Target makes them print T- in front of the part number to mention these are made for Target.


----------



## grrickar (Nov 26, 2005)

I am hoping that someone can help me with obtaining a River Rock LED Lantern, the likes of which they sell at Target. I have checked both of our stores repeatedly and they have not turned up (neither have any other River Rock products). Also interestingly enough, I could not find them on Target's website. Here is a link to a review of one of these: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/riverrock_lantern.htm

If someone knows if their local Target has these, I would like two of them. I will pay retail (plus tax of course), S&H and a thank-you wage to anyone who can get me one or two of these. I'd like one since I camp a lot, and I would like to give one as a gift. If there are two to be had, I'd like to have two, else one would do. 

If anyone is willing to do this, please email me at narabedla_esiw[at]yahoo[dot]com 

If you have an Ebay account post them with a buyout price; I have a Paypal account and will pay the fees, else I can send a certified check from my bank prior to shipment. If you go the Ebay route please let me know before you post so someone else doesn't get them!

These look really nice, and I was considering a much more expensive product until I ran across these. I suppose I will call the local store manager and beg him to see if he can get these in the meantime.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 27, 2005)

I may have to stop by Target some time tomorrow, I'll try to get them for you (hopefully they're in stock).


----------



## modamag (Nov 27, 2005)

JimH, as far as I know this is a Nuwaii "produced" light distributed under the name of "River Rock".


----------



## CLHC (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello GRRICKAR! Have you seen RalphRussell's post on the B/S/T Light forum?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/99234

He has some for sale so check it out! Enjoy!


----------



## parnass (Nov 27, 2005)

grrickar said:


> I am hoping that someone can help me with obtaining a River Rock LED Lantern, the likes of which they sell at Target. I have checked both of our stores repeatedly and they have not turned up (neither have any other River Rock products)....


Be sure you are looking in the right department when you visit Target.

The Target stores are organized in an odd way with regards to flashlights and lanterns. *Lights are displayed in two entirely different parts of the store*. One set of flashlights and lanterns lives in the camping area. The other set of lights, the one containing the River Rock lantern and flashlights, is displayed in the home/safety area, with smoke detectors and night lights.


----------



## BlackDecker (Nov 27, 2005)

parnass said:


> Be sure you are looking in the right department when you visit Target.
> 
> The Target stores are organized in an odd way with regards to flashlights and lanterns. *Lights are displayed in two entirely different parts of the store*. One set of flashlights and lanterns lives in the camping area. The other set of lights, the one containing the River Rock lantern and flashlights, is displayed in the home/safety area, with smoke detectors and night lights.



Good point... in the local Targets here, the aisle containing the River Rock products is near the Automotive Section, at least 10 to 12 aisles away from the camping section where the other set of lights is displayed.

If you're on an aisle that contains 'Eddie Bauer' flashlights, then look for the OTHER aisle.


----------



## Ikonomi (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, one thing about River Rock is for sure: They have great customer service.

I emailed them (from the page dfred posted) last night when my 0.5W 2AAA stopped working altogether, and someone named John from customer service replied this morning offering to send a replacement light.

Now that's lookin' out for your customers, right?


----------



## Fiah (Nov 30, 2005)

I just went to my Target ( Houston ) and I couldnt find ANY RR lights. All they had was edie bauer lights


----------



## Roy (Nov 30, 2005)

If you can't find the RR's at your local Target, go back and read posts 21-25 of this thread. I had to get my light via the internet as there is no Target store in the town I live in. Closest Target is 40-50 miles away from me.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 30, 2005)

Even, better, check post 33...


----------



## Fiah (Nov 30, 2005)

Amadeus93 said:


> Even, better, check post 33...



ah thanks. Ill have to go back and check in the other section. I figured they would keep all there lights in one spot.But , Of course that would make sense.


----------



## George1 (Dec 1, 2005)

My local Target was well stocked with RR lights yesterday. They had a full rack of 2AAA black and a full rack of 2AAA silver. In addition, they had headlamps, 2C lights, and 2AA lights. Didn't see the lantern though.


----------



## Ikonomi (Dec 15, 2005)

I received my replacement 2AAA from John at River Rock Designs today, and a little something extra: He threw in a keychain light in apology for the delay in sending the 2AAA. What a nice gesture. Honestly, the "delay" wasn't bad at all. What was it, two weeks? That's the best turnaround time I've ever experienced. :naughty:

Well, cheers for River Rock. Which reminds me, I still need to pick up a couple lanterns...


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 15, 2005)

parnass said:


> Be sure you are looking in the right department when you visit Target.
> 
> The Target stores are organized in an odd way with regards to flashlights and lanterns. *Lights are displayed in two entirely different parts of the store*. One set of flashlights and lanterns lives in the camping area. The other set of lights, the one containing the River Rock lantern and flashlights, is displayed in the home/safety area, with smoke detectors and night lights.


 

At my local Target stores, most all flashlights are in the Automotive section. So be sure to check all 3 areas of the store (Camping - Home Saftey - Automotive)


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 16, 2005)

Ikonomi said:


> Well, one thing about River Rock is for sure: They have great customer service.
> 
> I emailed them (from the page dfred posted) last night when my 0.5W 2AAA stopped working altogether, and someone named John from customer service replied this morning offering to send a replacement light.
> 
> Now that's lookin' out for your customers, right?




I emailed them back on the 27th when my tailcap cracked. The light still works fine, but I wanted a new tailcap. He said he would send me a replacement. I hadn't received one yet, so I emailed them last night and he said he had meant to email me, they were waiting on new lights from Asia. He said they were going to mail me a new light and a free keychain light too for my trouble!! How's that for customer service??

It'll be interesting to see how the new one is compared to the old one. I like my old one very much because it was actually the brightest of the ones I tried. I wonder what kind of keychain I'm going to get??


----------



## skunked (Dec 16, 2005)

I still like the umpa lumpa idea.​


----------



## GrooveRite (Dec 16, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> I emailed them back on the 27th when my tailcap cracked. The light still works fine, but I wanted a new tailcap. He said he would send me a replacement. I hadn't received one yet, so I emailed them last night and he said he had meant to email me, they were waiting on new lights from Asia. He said they were going to mail me a new light and a free keychain light too for my trouble!! How's that for customer service??
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the new one is compared to the old one. I like my old one very much because it was actually the brightest of the ones I tried. I wonder what kind of keychain I'm going to get??


 
If they give you the keychain that looks like a peanut/hourglass shape, thats the one that I use and have on my keychain. It has a Nichia 5mm white LED and its quite nice for its size. It uses 3 button cell batteries though. There are 2 different types of keychain lights that River Rock has. You can go to this link and see them for yourself.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98930
The peanut shaped one I like best  . The other one that looks like the browning has an optic lense and gives a spot effect but its horrible IMHO.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 17, 2005)

Yea I've heard about them both and seen actually three versions I believe at Target. I hope I do get the peanut one because I do like a spill light better for that size even if it is a hair larger than the other two.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 17, 2005)

Just in case people are not aware of this -

LED_experimenter is selling the Nuwai TM-311H 2-AAA (same as the River Rock 2AAA), as well as the 1xAAA version the Nuwai TM-310H at some pretty good prices unitl Dec/31 - in the Dealer's Corner - click on THIS - you can for yourself how fast his shipping has been.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 20, 2005)

I received my replacement 2AAA and keychain light today. I haven't taken the 2AAA out of the package yet, but I tried out the keychain light. It is the slimmer one with the magnification head and not the peanut shaped one that most people seem to prefer.

I do like this keychain light very much though. One Nichia 5mm LED is plenty of light for low level tasks. It's a heck of a lot brighter than the Solitaire I had on my keychain and about half the size. No complaints here, it was free!!

Even though I have bias against Chinese lights, I'm very happy with the customer service I received from River Rock. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Stormdrane (Dec 20, 2005)

Santa makes the RR stuff. He laid off all the elves and moved his factory to China.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 20, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> Santa makes the RR stuff. He laid off all the elves and moved his factory to China.



Apparently he has a distributor in Texas.


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 3, 2008)

on the 1aa luexon, is the switch a twistee or a push button on the tail cap?? it looks like a pertty good emergency light promising 2 hours of light..


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselducy said:


> on the 1aa luexon, is the switch a twistee or a push button on the tail cap?? it looks like a pertty good emergency light promising 2 hours of light..



It's a push button switch on this 1aa, 1w luxeon light. Be warned that it's far from 40 lumens as advertised. I think some people put it at around 20.

If you can put up with a long shipping wait, I'd recommend the "MTE 1xAA SSC-P4" at DealExtreme instead.


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 5, 2008)

swxb12 said:


> It's a push button switch on this 1aa, 1w luxeon light. Be warned that it's far from 40 lumens as advertised. I think some people put it at around 20.
> 
> If you can put up with a long shipping wait, I'd recommend the "MTE 1xAA SSC-P4" at DealExtreme instead.



do you have one?? how bright isit?? for an emergency light, would the river rock be ok?? The MTE looks almost like the river rock. is it any different??


----------



## Darkpower (Jan 5, 2008)

I chuckled when I found this thread because the same precise thought entered my head about “River Rock” being a mystery company. I first bought their 4 AA lantern at Target back in 2006 for the hurricane season. At the time it was one of my first LED lanterns because what I really was looking for was the Eveready folding fluorescent lantern that runs on 4 D cells. Anyhow, I bought that LED lantern on a whim. I tested it out and it was really a good performer. It was bright; the single LED design with the mirrored double reflector was a beautiful design. It runs really well for 12 hours or more on a single set of batteries. The only thing I didn't like was the strobe mode that you had to pass through to shut it off.

Last year around June 2007, I went back to Targets (we have a week long tax free weekend the state gives us to buy items tax-free for hurricane emergency supplies) to buy more of those. My plan was to buy 3 or 4 (one for every room of the house). Target was out of them. So I search the Internet and I came up empty. I found this site, and a flashlight review web site that made passing mention of that particular lantern. 

Anyhow, I found the River Rock corporate information from D&B and not much of anything else. It looked like a one-office suite operation, import business or perhaps a design studio with just a few people. It was certainly a mystery company. No one else but Target actually carried that brand name. I was very impressed by the optics of the mirrored reflectors in that lantern and I thought that it was a well thought-out optical design. Anyhow, later last summer it appeared that my favorite little lantern was discontinued and replaced by another 3 AA mini-Lantern. I bought 3 of those, but the first one with 4 AA batteries is still my preference. I also bought their c-cell 1.5 watt flashlight, which is built nicely, but the optics is somewhat poor. But River Rock sure is a mystery!


----------



## PharmerMike (Jan 5, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 9, 2008)

I think favourlight may have sommething to do with all this Nuwai / River Rock confusion. I think Favourlight may be the actual -manufacturer-. Check it out y'all: http://favourlight.com/1/ Them new Cree MCE lights look pretty interesting..


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 9, 2008)

hmmm.. That 7x Rebel 90 1000 lumen light w/ adjustable focus reminds me of the Led Lenser X7. Is it possible that Favourlight has something to do with LL as well??


----------



## Sandman_Bravo (Jan 19, 2009)

All I have to say is "ditto". I've been buying this brand of light at Target for a few years and also am looking to get one fixed or replaced. I picked up one of their camo hydro-printed AA led's and it never worked right from day one. I beleive it's the endcap pushbutton switch. Anyway, thanks for all the above info and links.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 19, 2009)

Target's pretty good about taking returns. This close after Christmas they'd probably even take it without a sales receipt, assuming it's still in good shape.

Geoff


----------



## ugrey (Jan 21, 2009)

My friends brothers cousin said that the Keebler elves make these lights. They have branched out from making just cookies. Either that or the Frito bandito, in an attempt to go straight, opened a flashlight plant in Mexico with his ill gotten gains and he sells them through China in order to throw the authorities off his track.




After reading my reply I think I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Wangstang (Apr 6, 2009)

Several years have passed and quite a few more of these lights have been sold.

Is there an offical website for these lights?

Wes


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe they have transformed into the new Mystery Company EagleTac?


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 6, 2009)

One of my earlier flashlight (after I bought a 3 LED drop-in for a mini mag), was a River Rock 2x AAA. When I bought it, I was very pleased with mine, and still have it as a back up or loaner for camping. Mine has a very off-center LED, but it doesn't seem to affect the beam very much. It is bright enough to light up my front dining room, when shone (?shined?) from the opposite side of my living room, into the dining room. It is very blue compared to the LED in m new Mag-LED, but by itself, it appears very white. 
For $8, I couldn't be happier. Decent machining (I purchased the shiny aluminum one, easier to find), and I like the momentary switch. Definitely a good gift to a non-flashaholic who doesn't need a TON of light. Mine is going in my glove compartment, when I get my car.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 6, 2009)

One of those is in my car, my wife's car, and my son's car, too. Still a decent buy. Target's still selling them after, what, three years. Beam's a bit purple, but it works.

Geoff


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 6, 2009)

Yesterday my GF bought me a RR 3watt 2xAA camo. It was on clearance at Target along with two or three other models. Not all RR lights were on clearance, but half of them were.


----------



## Wangstang (Apr 7, 2009)

L.E.D. said:


> I think favourlight may have sommething to do with all this Nuwai / River Rock confusion. I think Favourlight may be the actual -manufacturer-. Check it out y'all: http://favourlight.com/1/ Them new Cree MCE lights look pretty interesting..


 
After reviewing the lights offered by the above company, it looks like Favour Light is the manufacture, or atleast the company organizing the collection of lights over in Asia. I think a small company, River Rock, was set up in texas to import the lights and simply has a contract with Target. It would be nice to know if they import the rest of the Favour line up as there appear to be some interesting lights on their website.

Wes


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 7, 2009)

Wangstang said:


> Several years have passed and quite a few more of these lights have been sold.
> 
> Is there an offical website for these lights?
> 
> Wes


The package refers to riverrockledlights.com but it is a mystery page.
http://www.riverrockledlights.com/


----------



## kosPap (Apr 8, 2009)

L.E.D. said:


> hmmm.. That 7x Rebel 90 1000 lumen light w/ adjustable focus reminds me of the Led Lenser X7. Is it possible that Favourlight has something to do with LL as well??


 
well soemone soem days ago said the LedLenser are a german company outsourcing made in china designs/flashlights...

You were on the mark on favorlight...heard that before about it in this forum, matbe it was you?

BTW did you notice their adjustable focus adjustable intensity lights???


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 8, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Maybe they have transformed into the new Mystery Company EagleTac?



whole nother ball game


----------



## Wangstang (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.shotshow.org/app/homepage.cfm?moduleid=2698&linkid=30950&appname=100300&Exid=623966

Wes


----------



## parnass (Apr 9, 2009)

Wangstang said:


> http://www.shotshow.org/app/homepage.cfm?moduleid=2698&linkid=30950&appname=100300&Exid=623966



Notice that the web site www.riverrockledlights.com mentioned there is inoperative.


----------



## toolpig1 (Apr 11, 2009)

L.E.D. said:


> I think favourlight may have sommething to do with all this Nuwai / River Rock confusion. I think Favourlight may be the actual -manufacturer-. Check it out y'all: http://favourlight.com/1/ Them new Cree MCE lights look pretty interesting..


 
BINGO!
I was having dinner the other night at my brother-in law's house and his good friend stopped over. I listened to him talking about his most recent trip to China. He is a rep for many manufacturing companies based in China, Taiwan, etc... He is the middleman between the actual factory and one of two types of customers; either the retail seller or the marketing firms. Let me explain- River Rock doesn't actually make any flashlights, nor does Nuwai, nor does many other so-called "flashlight" companies. They simply order from Favourlight, or other manufacturing companies and slap their name on the product. It is called private labeling.

I previously thought that many River Rock lights were just Nuwai lights in disguise. It turns out that both companies ordered the exact same lights from Favourlight and slapped their respective names on the side. This fellow told me that when he was in the Favourlight factory, he watched the workers placing the lights into the familar shiny silver clamshell packages. Although River Rock is not exclusive to Target, he doesn't know of any other big accounts that they sell to.

Here's the cool thing. He goes to China 6 to 7 times a year. He reps for just about any consumer electronic you can think of. He says if it plugs in or takes batteries, he sells it. He offered to get me a few lights the next time he goes over there. The factory personnel provide him with samples and prototypes. I told him to keep an eye out for professional grade, tactical, the new Quads, etc... 
I'll let you guys know what he comes up with.

PS. He said the Favourlight factory is most impressive. Their machinery is state of the art.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 11, 2009)

toolpig1 said:


> BINGO!
> I was having dinner the other night at my brother-in law's house and his good friend stopped over. I listened to him talking about his most recent trip to China. He is a rep for many manufacturing companies based in China, Taiwan, etc... He is the middleman between the actual factory and one of two types of customers; either the retail seller or the marketing firms. Let me explain- River Rock doesn't actually make any flashlights, nor does Nuwai, nor does many other so-called "flashlight" companies. They simply order from Favourlight, or other manufacturing companies and slap their name on the product. It is called private labeling.
> 
> I previously thought that many River Rock lights were just Nuwai lights in disguise. It turns out that both companies ordered the exact same lights from Favourlight and slapped their respective names on the side. This fellow told me that when he was in the Favourlight factory, he watched the workers placing the lights into the familar shiny silver clamshell packages. Although River Rock is not exclusive to Target, he doesn't know of any other big accounts that they sell to.
> ...



Nice!...


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be cool!


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe he could find out what factory is making EagleTac.


----------



## ghalteman (Aug 4, 2009)

River Rock is a small company from Las Vegas. The designer has extensive design background with Ray o Vac and Browning to name a few. They have no website of their own, and have just partnered with a Florida firm to get their product out. There is more to the line than Target ever carried, and the stuff can be seen at www.powerhb.com. Hope this solves the mystery for ya.


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, apparently river rock has an MC-E light with a twist switch mode selector (it appears to have some sort of tailswitch as well) for $100. It is pretty small though, so I can imagine it could have issues with heat dissipation.


----------



## WALLY065 (Aug 29, 2009)

ghalteman

Thanks for the intell.


----------



## parnass (Feb 8, 2010)

River Rock showed several new LED flashlights at the 2010 SHOT show in this video. 

The new lights look like they are higher quality and more sophisticated than the RR lights sold at Target stores and I don't know where the new River Rock lights will be sold.


----------



## Wangstang (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the video and FYI thier website is working now:
https://riverrockledlights.com/Home_Page.php

Wes


----------

